# Chlorine Hydrate



## Irons (Jan 9, 2008)

It's been pretty cold here lately and just getting out to the barn to fire up the burners to keep things cooking can be a chore.
I had noticed that mixing HCl/Cl using Hypochlorite can be quite exothermic but when the solutions are very cold, the chlorine generated tended to remain in solution in greater amounts.

It seems that the Chlorine was reacting with the water to form Chlorine Hydrate, which is somewhat stable even at room temperature.

This might be an interesting way to increase the levels of Chlorine and have it generate Chlorine gas at a slow rate or heated to generate Chlorine for precipitating Palladium.

This is a patent reference on making it.

http://www.freepatentsonline.com/4678656.html


----------



## Noxx (Jan 9, 2008)

But does the reaction is slower when cold ?
Or because there's more Chlorine ions, it goes faster ?

It's good to know 'cause I'm facing the same problem here in Quebec when refining in winter.

Thanks


----------



## OMG (Jan 9, 2008)

Here's a fuzzy chart that shows chlorines solubility in water at different temperatures.


----------



## Noxx (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't see on the left the graduation... is it g. Cl2/100mL H2O ?

Thanks


----------



## OMG (Jan 9, 2008)

Ya, I think thats what is says.
That was how I found it. If you save it and open it up in a paint program and zoom in it might help.


----------



## OMG (Jan 9, 2008)

gms Cl2/100 gms H2O


----------



## Noxx (Jan 9, 2008)

Ok thanks.

As we can see, the solubility is 0 gram at 100°C and 1 gram at 10°C


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 9, 2008)

OMG,

If I'm not mistaken I posted an enlarged version of the same chart several months back. It may be on my website in the documents sections. The original source website has tons of data about chlorine.

On the subject of solubility charts, on my lunch breaks at work, :wink: , I've been working on a killer interactive document with a load of solubility curves which can be selectively displayed. You just click the names of two compounds on the list and the chart magically draws the curves. It's already working, but I haven't added all the compounds to the selection list. I may have it done by tomorrow night. I'll add chlorine to the list. 

Anyone else curious about the water solubility of anything odd. I can add whatever compound you want to the new chart?

Steve


----------



## Noxx (Jan 9, 2008)

As long as you have:
-KNO3
-NaNO3
-Ca(NO3)2
-Sulfate ions (Ag, Ca, etc)
-Cloride ions (Ag, etc.)

Thanks


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 9, 2008)

Noxx,

All those and 10 times more!!!!

It's a solubility chart on steroids. It only displays the two you select from the list and it plots them verses temperature on demand!!!

You'll love this one.

Steve


----------



## Noxx (Jan 9, 2008)

Ahha Grrreat !


----------



## Irons (Jan 10, 2008)

I think everyone became hung up on solubility and missed a key point.

Read this first:

http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1063513


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 10, 2008)

Irons,

The article is great! 

If you had a supply of chlorine hydrate (chlorine gas trapped in ice ) or could make your own, you would have an handy supply of chlorine. I noticed you can do the same with sulfur dioxide ( :idea: ).

The interactive solubility chart is a general purpose document was designed for determining reaction conditions based upon soubility. It's very handy when you want to formulate the reaction conditions and compound weights for an addition or replacement reaction in aqueous medium. It's not aimed at any one specific solute.

Steve


----------



## Irons (Jan 10, 2008)

Being that Chlorine Hydrate can exist as a solid at modest room temperatures can open up some avenues for future process improvements.

The field of hydrate technology will be bigger in the future, especially with people trying to figure ways to exploit methane hydrate buried on the Continental Shelf.


----------



## Lino1406 (Jan 12, 2008)

No wonder one of them (L. Pauling) got the Nobel Prize


----------

